# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe,zwak,moeilijke stoelgang

## Matthijss

Hallo,

Ongeveer 4 maanden geleden kreeg ik voor het eerst een soort ''aanval''. Ik was zo ontzettend moe ineens, kon nauwelijks praten. Mijn spieren waren gewoon uitgeput. Vooral mijn benen voelden aan als lood. Het was een soort kietelend maar ook een heel naar gevoel in me benen. Op die avond moest ik veel lopen maar bij elke hoek van de straat moest ik even zitten.

Ik heb hier maanden lang last van gehad en nu is het iets minder. Maar nog steeds ben ik altijd moe. Wat me ook is opgevallen is dat poepen een probleem is. Ik poep al maanden moeilijk, dun en weinig. Nadat ik naar de wc ben geweest voel ik het helemaal in me benen zitten. Dit is begonnen vanaf dat moment.

Mijn symptomen:

Erg moeilijk poepen;
Ontzettend moe (vooral in de benen);
Op de momenten dat ik het heb kost communiceren te veel energie;


Ik slaap overigens 7 a 8 uur per nacht, maar alsnog moe.


Ik ben een jongen van 18 jaar..



Hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen,

Groetjes Matthijs

----------


## boudewijns

hallo heb je last van je rug of heb je het laatste jaar een ongeval gehad.?

----------


## A.Mels

Hoi Matthijss


Omdat je over een 'aanval' spreekt.... toch geen (besmette) tekenbeet opgelopen de laatste tijd? Rode kring of vlek gehad?
Je zou je bloed kunnen laten controleren bij de huisarts.
Wil je goed op de ziekte van Lyme testen, dan is de test in het ziekenhuis meestal onvoldoende, je moet geen Elisa test, maar de Westerblot test hebben.

Eet je wel gezond, kijk daar eens naar. Teveel suikers geeft vermoeidheid.

Maar hopelijk is het iets anders, ben je al bij de huisarts geweest?

beterschap,
Annette

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik jou was zou ik me in een ziekenhuis door een internist volledig binnenste-buiten laten keren en je op alles laten onderzoeken, want je klachten klinken zorgwekkend in mijn oren!
Ga allereerst 's naar je huisarts en laat bloed afnemen ... laat je meteen doorverwijzen naar een internist!

Sterkte en succes,
Ag

----------


## Matthijss

> hallo heb je last van je rug of heb je het laatste jaar een ongeval gehad.?


Hallo boudewijns,

Ik heb inderdaad vroeger erg veel last van mijn rug gehad. Het schoot ineens in me rug en ik kon mijn rug de hele dag niet meer buigen. Na een goeie nachtrust was dit meestal wel weer over. De laatste tijd heb ik daar minder last van, al schiet het wel af en toe nog eens licht in mijn rug.. Denk van de groei?

----------


## Matthijss

> Hoi Matthijss
> 
> 
> Omdat je over een 'aanval' spreekt.... toch geen (besmette) tekenbeet opgelopen de laatste tijd? Rode kring of vlek gehad?
> Je zou je bloed kunnen laten controleren bij de huisarts.
> Wil je goed op de ziekte van Lyme testen, dan is de test in het ziekenhuis meestal onvoldoende, je moet geen Elisa test, maar de Westerblot test hebben.
> 
> Eet je wel gezond, kijk daar eens naar. Teveel suikers geeft vermoeidheid.
> 
> ...


Hallo Annette,

Ik heb geen tekenbeet of iets dergelijks gehad.. Ik heb besloten wel even langs de huisarts te gaan.. Het zal denk ik wel met mijn voeding te maken hebben aangezien ik wel redelijk veel snoep en ongezond eet. Alhoewel ik wel elke avond gezond groente, aardappelen en vlees eet.. Maar dat zorgt toch niet voor dit soort symptomen?

----------


## A.Mels

hi Matthijss,

Slechte voeding kan heel wat ziekten veroorzaken. Je kan tekort krijgen aan b.v. vitaminen, mineralen, aminozuren. Dat kan eerst jaren goed gaan totdat je al je reserves hebt opgebruikt. 
Je kan slecht poepen, dus in de darmen is er iets niet in orde. Ga je voedingspatroon eens na: eet je voldoende volkorenbrood ( 5 à 6 boterhammen ), dus veel vezels voor de stoelgang, gebruik je kaas, eieren, karnemelk, melk, yoghurt, groenten, fruit, pasta, rijst of aardappelen, weinig vlees, vette vis ( 1 à 2x per week )?
Elke dag yogurt is heel goed voor de darmen.

Om beter te poepen: neem 's morgens op je nuchtere maag 3 of in ieder geval 2 kiwi's.
Drink thee, bouillon, koffie, melk, karnemelk, soep en tussendoor veel water. 
Géén Cola ( zit 7 scheppen suiker in..) Gooi het liefst alle suiker eruit, dat is vergif voor je darmen en neemt veel vitaminen weg. Chips en snacks, koek en snoep...weg er mee, voorlopig dan. Later mag je het heel af en toe weer hebben. Beweeg! dat zet je darmen aan het werk.
Dus fietsen en flink wandelen, trappen op en af, het helpt allemaal. Zit je lang achter de computer en t.v.? Dat is dus niet goed, een lichaam is gemaakt om te bewegen. Sport je? 

Neem 1 multivitamine-pil per dag, b.v. Davitamon om op te knappen.
Neem ook geen light produkten, dat is slecht voor je lijf en niet natuurlijk.
De voeding zo puur mogelijk houden. Dus geen 'snelle' suikers meer (snoep/koek, ijs e.d. ) want dan krijg je een energiepiek en vervolgens wordt je doodmoe.
Eet de 'langzame' suikers: broodje kaas, daar doe je langer over. Zetmeel/koolhydraten wordt omgezet in suikers vandaar de naam.

Ik zou evengoed even langs de huisarts gaan om andere dingen uit te sluiten.
Vraag of hij wil testen of je tekort hebt aan magnesium. ( voor de spieren )

Beterschap,
Annette

----------

